# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Ever Wanted To Make A Part Time Income And Succeed

## hein123

Did you ever wanted to make a second income on the side with little effort, but failed?

Have you ever heard about the program's where you can make millions a month by just referring 5 people?

Well people who have done this, are trying it and to all those people who want to give it a try, let me give you some free advice.

You have a 99% chance of FAILING

99% of people who try MLM fail and only a few succeed.

The main reason being GREED, as people want to make millions a month and not everybody has marketing skills and to get people with marketing skills are even harder.

And in actual fact, it is so easy to succeed in MLM.

You can get free products or services and even make a couple of hundred a month.

And this is just by knowing 2 people.

You heared me, 2 people.



If you sponser just 2 people and help those 2 people to get 2 people and they do the same, you could eventially get free products and make a couple of bucks for doing nothing every month.

It's that easy

But a lot of people would struggle to get 2 people and that's where I come in.

I am starting a team build where everybody who joins gets two people. And if you refer somebody to the team build, they would of course be placed underneath you in your down line.

Thus I am trying to build a community of people to help each other in financial difficult times.

The first program we are going to start our team build with, cost's only R45 a month.

If you are intested in joining, please PM me or you could email me at hein.esterhuyse@gmail.com.

I would make a list and update it in this forum if there are enough people interested

----------


## Kevm

Hi there,

I am all for MLM. There is however a fine line between MLM and pyramid scheme. However what your describing here is more like a pyramid.
Care to elaborate as to what your getting for your monthly fee?

----------


## Marq

> Care to elaborate as to what your getting for your monthly fee?


You get 2 guys...thats what he said! Eventually you get free product...thats what he also said.

MLM in action just like the strange shiny guy with fervor in his voice said in that hotel room presentation one night.

----------


## Dave A

> Care to elaborate as to what your getting for your monthly fee?


A very fair and reasonable question, I think  :Thumbup:

----------


## Marq

I think so too.

I also thinks that Hein has just contributed to the failure statistics of startup pyra...er mlm schemes. :Wink:

----------


## hein123

You guy's get me all wrong.
What I want to do is help people who is struggeling in MLM get two people. And the entire team must work together to help each other get two people. THus we all can benefit

I wanted to see if there is any interest in my idea and I wanted to start with Be Motivated Today as the startup cost is quite low - only R45. Just PM me and I would send you a PDF file with all the details. 

I then later I wanted to add other South African program's.

If we each help each other just to get two people, we eventially get free products and later we also make a small passive monthly income.

----------


## prospects

Iâm a bit confused about the product youâre talking about but without putting emphasis on the details of your MLM business I just want to give you a benefit of a doubt that itâs not an illegal pyramid scheme.  Your idea of boosting people to earn income through this business is rather refreshing to say the least.  However Iâve seen it being tried before and youâd normally encounter problems such as the following:  

1.	The group grows exponentially (by power of two) 2.4, 8, 16, 32, 64â¦â¦. Some where along the line it becomes unsustainable (there will be too large a number of spaces to be filled).
2.	Effort will not be shared equally amongst the team members it will be unfair to the hard workers.
3.	Some will want to be spoon-fed and will drag the whole team down and eventually the whole thing just collapse or it grows on one side.
4.	Someone has to manage the whole group and decide who and when gets new members and be transparent about it to every team member â that normally creates havoc.

Such a system works only if itâs a ârevolving board-systemâ where youâd have your own board consisting of 16 spaces (1, 2, 4, 8 in a triangle format) and every member contributes to the same board once all 16 spaces are filled up then the top person (number1) will go out, collect his reward and start at the bottom again and so forth.  Everyone gets to be at the top as long as the board members commits in filling up the spaces.  This is obviously managed by the administrators of this company

There is an international trading company that works like this in SA.  And they donât regard themselves as MLM/network marketing since there are no monthly premiums you just have to pay a once-off investment for their product and you earn passive income for life based on the compensation plan above.

However for your MLM business, rather enrich people with information of how they can prospect or market themselves so they are empowered to do it on their own and teach their downline.

----------


## SusiQ

Hi Hein,

I have looked into this 'Be Motivated today' and i'm wary of copyright hijacking info from another very well know system. The pdf info you mentioned is so very close to what the other system provides.

Has anyone received any genuine money from these people considering I have to signed a variable debit order with them and can you honestly say that this business has succeeded for you?

I'll be checking with the owner of the original material to see if this is not a copyright malpractice and if it is legal then I will be happy to join and put my hour's effort into building the business.

----------


## prospects

May I ask what the product is for this R45 monthly premiums?

----------


## SusiQ

I still haven't signed up yet except for the free trial so I can only advise what is written from their informational booklet  (the info below is copied directly from the pdf)

Silver member products (R45 per month)
Access to APIC system. Valued at R100 / month
Daily PEP-Talk encouraging and inspiring emails

10 self-development e-books - total value +R500:
○ Unshakable Self-Confidence
○ Think and Grow Rich
○ Discover Your Life Purpose
○ How to stay Young
○ The Science of Getting Rich
○ Winning the Weight-Loss Battle
○ Developing a Success Mindset
○ The law of Attraction
○ As a Man Thinketh
○ 7 Keys to Success

3 e-workbooks - total value of R300:
○ On Your Marks, Get Goals, Get Going!! (Setting,
Planning and Achieving Your Goals )
○ Secrets of Self-motivation
○ Are you managing to Stay Stressed? (Stress
Management)


As you upgrade to the next level you get an audio CD and more ebooks, and on the final level you get a DVD and more ebooks, etc.

----------


## Josh McGee

I am very cautious of the schemes out there, and most of them consist of pyramids. I realize that 98% of Network Marketers fail, but when it comes to finding people to sponsor you have to be careful that you are doing it in an affordable and legal manner

----------

